# أين تتم دراسة الطيران المدني ؟



## golden (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
سألني أحد أصدقائي وهو ما زال في الثانوية العامة أين يدرس الطيران المدني وأقصد أن يصبح طيارا مدنيا وليس مهندس طيران ؟
يعني في أي معهد أو كلية يتم تخريج الطيارون المدنيون ؟
وما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها في المتقدم كي يقبل ؟ 
وشكرا


----------



## aero2006 (16 مايو 2006)

هناك معهد مصر للطيران و شروطه هو ان تكون لائق طبيا و ان تكون متحدثا جيدا للغه الانجليزيه

ارجو ان اكون افدتك


----------



## Ayman Qadre (23 مايو 2006)

هناك الكثير ولكن مكلفه جدا جدا ارقام فلكية


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (23 مايو 2006)

انت لو مصرى و عايز تدرس فيه و لياقتك تمام الكورس هيعمل معاك حوالى 120 الف جنيه تقريبا فى معهد مصر الطيران -سابق الذكر-


----------



## Ebrahim (24 مايو 2006)

الكورس الواحد 120الف ليش كم كورس هى وهل انت متاكد ياخ لؤى وشكرا


----------



## feras250 (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

اخوي جولدن دراسة الطيران فعلا شيء ممتع 


وبالنسبة لمدارس الطيران يوجد في الاردن ثلاث اكاديميات لتدريس الطيران 
1-اكاديمية الطيران الملكية الاردنية 
2- اكاديمية الشرق الاوسط 
3- اكاديمية شمس 

وبالنسبة للتكلفة 45 الف دولار 

ودراسة الطيران عبارة عن رخص وهي كاتالي 

1-رخصة طيار خاص ppl 
2-رخصة طيار تجاري cpl 
3-رخصة اي ار ir 

ولكي تصبح طيار مدني لا بد من ان يكون معك هذه الرخص ومن ثم شركات الطيران تؤهلك على قيادة طائراتها يعني الي عليك انت انك تجيب الرخص هذه معاك وتقدم واذا نجحت في اختبارات القبول 
فهم ياهلوك انك تقود طائراتهم 

كما يوجد في الفلبين مدرسة طيران وفي باكستان اقل تكلفة وهي ممتازة 
لكن الله اعلم عن التكلفة 

وايضا كندا وامريكا وبريطانيا واستراليا

وللعلم اذا كنت في السعودية فالطيران شبه معدوم الوظائف 
لانه بعد ما تقدم حيقولولك انشاءالله موعدك في 2012م

لكن اذا كان هاوي الطيران الله يوفقه وييوفق الجميع 


انشاءالله اكون افدنك اخوي جولدن وسامحنا على التأخير 

BY BY


----------



## Ayman Qadre (22 يونيو 2006)

بتكلف حوالي 55 الف دولار قابلة للزيادة


----------



## عزيز؟؟؟ (24 يونيو 2006)

والله انا حبيت اسال ؟ في اي شئ يتعلق في الطيران يدرسونه في السعوديه سواء هندسه او طيران؟


----------



## محمد زين الدين (26 يونيو 2006)

*افاده*

هندسه الطيران تدرس بالخارج وبتكلفه اقل


----------



## feras250 (27 يونيو 2006)

سلام 


طيب افيدنا الله يعطيك العافية 

وين بالخارج تكلفة اقل 

انا دايما اسمع انه في الخارج وبتكلفة اقل بس وين 
محد يجاوب 

ادا عندك معلومة او اي شي ارجو ان لا تبخل بها علينا 

تحياتي


----------



## dew_drop (14 فبراير 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع انشاء الله


----------

